# ShigSpeed Brace vs. Whiteline Brace



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i did a search for the whiteline and i only found threads about group buys for em, and no real reviews

so..whats the difference? it look like the whiteline brace connects to more places, so does that mean its better?

im prolly still going to get the shigspeed brace, but i was still wondering...

pics


----------



## fastnx (Jun 14, 2002)

The whiteline brace is not currently being made and probably will never be made for us, i'd go with the shigspeed.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The whiteline brace does connect to more places, but the shigspeed unit is a simpler, more rigid bar which connects to the middle of the crossmember. The whiteline unit is composed of round tubing. The shigspeed is rectangular. Supposedly, the whiteline unit reduces ground clearance more than the shigspeed bar, but I haven't checked myself. And finally, the only whiteline braces I've seen out there are for the B13. The ShigSpeed unit was designed for the B14.

In either case, the whiteline braces are difficult to find. Save yourself the trouble (and money) and go with the ShigSpeed unit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, those whiteline braces look really nice, but I suppose it's all about the gains, not the style.the lower suspension really cinfuses me.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

isnt the b13 front and b14 front the same?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Almost, but the undersides are slightly different. With a single bar like the Shigspeed, Nismo, or now defunct N-tech units, it wouldn't matter, but apparently the whiteline won't bolt into a B14.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

oic...cool...shigspeed brace it is then...i just need some money


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

there goes my plans for whiteline brace...


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

Why not try cusco under brace? It's for JN15 but it will bolt on to B14. That's what I have. 
As far as I know both B13 and 14 are the same. I have to check to make sure.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

actually ill make my own whiteline brace!! to spec!


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

And what spec that might be?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

that ill make it clear my HS down tube!!


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

The one that I Have will clear a 3" pipe. That's the reason why I told tle the guy who's doing the group buy before to tell whiteline to bring the brace up a little. It's not really bad if you are wearing 17" but for 15" you have to look for a little thicker side wall.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

bring the brace up a little? towards the cross member or do you mean towards the ground?

i can imagine that it would limit groung clearence as well...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What you could do is make the brace asymmetric (have a portion of it on the side which needs to clear the tubing be lower than the other at that point). It's hard to describe in words. Look at the right side of the bar in this picture to see what I mean. That way you won't lose a significant amount of clearance and you can still fit a new HS header down there.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

thats a good idea... but will that affect the strength of the over all brace?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Excellent question. Since I haven't designed or manufactured any of these braces, I shouldn't answer this. Scott (ShigSpeed Scott), this one's for you.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

DisBeBrandOn,
Have you seen a 4 pt installed in our car? I'll take pics if you need to see one.
When I said bring it up a little, it's toward the crossmember. This is only for non turbos though. With a 3 inch down pipe you don't have to worry about this since it's already low anyways.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i kinda see what your talking about... but pics would help!


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> *thats a good idea... but will that affect the strength of the over all brace? *


Since the brace is loaded only in compression and tension, and since it is clamped directly adjacent to the thin section, there's very little chance of "saw blade" type deflection at that point. Add to that the fact that it's nearly a straight shot from the control arm to the crossmember area, and that "web" is a solid 1/4" thick steel, it works great.


Of course, the lower you make that clearance, the more angle you add to the compression "path" and the less rigid the system becomes...

-Scott


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah...what he said


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i need pics... im getting confused


----------

